# ITT: Bad Taxidermy



## TeenageAngst (Feb 28, 2013)

Stealing this from CE, it has major potential.

Gooby pls.

http://i.imgur.com/ybf0p.png

>mfw

Ok you guys post some.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Hadraz (Mar 6, 2013)

Some of these...just...Wow...

http://www.badtaxidermy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/wtfwt.jpg

http://www.badtaxidermy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Polar-Bear.jpg


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 9, 2013)

Gibby, the ones you posted are terrifying. Especially that.. Otter?

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_md6lgnpqn81qm61tl.jpg
http://www.unfinishedman.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/evil-taxidermy-fox.gif
http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2011/may/images/terrib39.jpg

I think the last one's the funniest, but also sad that someone would have_ that_ done to their pet. (Or rather, that someone would do that to a pet and think that they did an acceptable job.)

I don't have a picture of it, but there's also an owl in the museum at my college that has one eye bugged out of its socket. The rest of the owl isn't terrible, but we can't take that poor thing seriously. It doesn't help that there's another perfectly fine owl of the same species right next to it.

And lastly, here is my reaction to all of these, in taxidermy form:

http://o.aolcdn.com/dims-global/dim...a/2012/09/bad-taxidermy-animals-6-550x600.jpg


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> http://www.slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2011/may/images/terrib39.jpg
> 
> I think the last one's the funniest, but also sad that someone would have_ that_ done to their pet. (Or rather, that someone would do that to a pet and think that they did an acceptable job.)


So THAT'S where depression dog came from


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So THAT'S where depression dog came from


So that's what it's called! I had seen it before as well, but didn't know it was a meme. I think it was someone's avatar the first time I saw it.

Here's some more bad taxidermy:

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/crappytaxidermy/1137038247/1/tumblr_l8w2u5EOwt1qze1jr

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ku6auwKRKi1qze1jro1_r1_500.jpg

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/crappytaxidermy/661805477/1/tumblr_l3gws8iGNa1qze1jr
Kind of looks like that otter Gibby posted.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kwdi9tBHSW1qze1jro1_500.jpg 
Poor Ocelot.. And whatever it's choking on.

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/crappytaxidermy/905869500/1/tumblr_l6ntikN89y1qze1jr


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 10, 2013)

> tumblr_md6lgnpqn81qm61tl.jpg



I lost it on that one.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

.._Creepy.

_Where'd you guys find this stuff? o.o


----------



## Aleu (Mar 10, 2013)

Insert dramatic music here.
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm6ewbBnRX1qkmnl1o1_400.jpg what is this I don't even.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m95hydRaZ91qesvhwo1_500.jpg
http://www.tophattaxidermy.com/archive/images/large/sloth-bear-head-taxidermy-image-2.jpg
A fate worse than death itself...


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 12, 2013)

Where's Chuck Testa when we need him?


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread needs more assquatch.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 14, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I lost it on that one.


Pfft, I know, right? There's some pretty funny stuff in this thread.



CaptainCool said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m95hydRaZ91qesvhwo1_500.jpg
> http://www.tophattaxidermy.com/archive/images/large/sloth-bear-head-taxidermy-image-2.jpg
> A fate worse than death itself...


Wow... Just... Wow. That poor bat, especially.




Littlerock said:


> This thread needs more assquatch.





ArielMT said:


> Where's Chuck Testa when we need him?


You probably thought those were faces...

http://www.orangesoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Nope-JUst-Chuck-Testa.png

Those things are so weird. 


And now it's time for Bad Taxidermy: Family Pet Edition!
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lakeg3GOci1qze1jro1_500.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbpeg4xVDw1qze1jro1_500.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbpeif8y1s1qze1jro1_500.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Wow... Just... Wow. That poor bat, especially.



That's a _bat_?! XD


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> And now it's time for Bad Taxidermy: Family Pet Edition!
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lakeg3GOci1qze1jro1_500.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbpeg4xVDw1qze1jro1_500.jpg
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbpeif8y1s1qze1jro1_500.jpg


Anyone remember Orville the CatCopter?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Anyone remember Orville the CatCopter?



Yes. And it still is an awesome idea^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to have trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 25, 2013)

HAHAHAHH!!!! This may be the greatest tread yet ! However I have seen fursuits the looked this bad, *shutters*


----------



## Faolan (Mar 25, 2013)

http://img2.etsystatic.com/002/0/5716350/il_570xN.361155622_exqg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/S2tKS.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k236/thegetawaycar/crappywolf1.jpg

That second one scared the crap out me, and I usually don't mind snakes.


----------

